#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-04
<tjohansen-arb> DMP: har du erfaring med logger?
<kristian-aalborg> godaften
<kristian-aalborg> ?Spørgsmål: nogen, som kører på dansk?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er ved at lave den her installation, og jeg vil gerne have den så dansk som muligt
<kristian-aalborg> henter ispell, myspell osv... andet, der skal gøres?
<AJenbo> kristian-aalborg, ja da :)
<AJenbo> Prøv at åbne sprogunderstøttelse, den vil selv søge efter om der er sprogpakker du mangler.
<AJenbo> Der kan du også afinstallere engelsk hvis du vil.
<kristian-aalborg> hej AJenbo
<kristian-aalborg> du er også med i dansk-gruppen, kan det passe? :)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kan ikke åbne sprogunderstøttelse... det er en ret bare-bones installation
<AJenbo> jo det er jeg
<AJenbo> kristian-aalborg, ok hvad så med at installere den?
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, mener du at det er server version du har installeret?
<MikeDK> eller har du brugt ubuntu minimal install, eller lignende?
<kristian-aalborg> minimal
<kristian-aalborg> og så smidt oveni hvad der var brug for
<kristian-aalborg> AJenbo, hvad hedder pakken?
<AJenbo> Har du heller ikke softwarecenteret?
<AJenbo> language-selector-gnome
<MikeDK> AJenbo, det kræver så at man har gnome installeret, mener jeg at den installere
<AJenbo> ok hvad har du?
<MikeDK> AJenbo, mig??
<AJenbo> MikeDK, arh opdagede ikke at det var dig der lige pludselig skrev
<AJenbo> de har da også softwarecenteret på kubuntu?
<MikeDK> AJenbo, det er ikke kubuntu kristian-aalborg har installeret, det er minimal cd
<MikeDK> som installere ubuntu-base og så kan man selv installere sit system alt efter hvad man har behov for
<AJenbo> MikeDK, nej det forstår jeg, men jeg hentudede til at du skrev at softwarecernteret kræver gnome er installeret
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har LXDE :=
<kristian-aalborg> :)
<kristian-aalborg> vil helst ikke have hele gnome ned over mig hvis det kan undgås - men det gør ikke så meget med nogle megabytes fra eller til
<AJenbo> jeg tror ikke det burde trække det hele med, og ellers burde du kunne fjerne det bagefter.
<AJenbo> har ikke så meget erfaringer med de andre desktops
<kristian-aalborg> den findes tilsyneladende ikke i lucid
<kristian-aalborg> men der er en, der bare hedder language-selector
<kristian-aalborg> AJenbo, jeg kan på det varmeste anbefale openbox
<kristian-aalborg> den siger bogstaveligt talt PING!
<AJenbo> ok, jeg skal dog lige have lavet lasange først, og så var der nogle bugs på forummet og et medie center der ventede ;)
<kristian-aalborg> aha, pakken hedder language-selector, men der skal gnome- foran når den skal køres... måske er det, fordi den bruger gtk? ;)
<AJenbo> PÃ¥ min 11.04 heder den language-selector-gnome
<AJenbo> *pakken
<kristian-aalborg> øh... det var da lidt af en overraskelse at kunne installere pakker uden at skulle være sude
<kristian-aalborg> sudo
<kristian-aalborg> nok fordi jeg har været det for lidt siden
<AJenbo> ja
<AJenbo> programmet heder rigtig nok gnome-language-selector
<kristian-aalborg> men jeg fik det tilsyneladende til at køre, tak for det
<kristian-aalborg> LXDE er i øvrigt fin nok
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har den fra stable PPA
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, her på lucid findes der KUN language-selector og language-selector-common og language-selector-qt
<kristian-aalborg> den er liiiiidt i beta
<kristian-aalborg> MikeDK, ja, men når du skal køre den hedder den gnome først
<kristian-aalborg> gnome-language-selector
<MikeDK> yeah lyder meget rigtigt
<kristian-aalborg> giver bare ikke så meget mening... når det ikke bruger gnome og ikke kun handler om gnome
<AJenbo> Der er også language-selector-kde til hvis man køre med en QT front end.
<MikeDK> det er sikkert fordi den i starten kun blev lavet til gnome-desktoppen, så derfra har man sikkert givet den den startkommando
<AJenbo> language-selector-qt (er hos mig omdøbt til kde ser jeg)
<MikeDK> AJenbo, er det selve pakken der er omdøbt, eller er det navnet på appen?
<AJenbo> pakken
<MikeDK> k
<AJenbo> KDE udgaven startes vist med language-selector/language-selector.py
<kristian-aalborg> AJenbo_, har du erfaringer med at installere .po?
<kristian-aalborg> eller hvad det nu hedder... løse sprogfiler
<AJenbo_> installer poedit, åbne den  og gem den så du får en .mo, den skal så flyttes til den rigtige mappe som programmet kigger i
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har oversat lidt LXDE og vil jo gerne have det med :)
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h, :
<kristian-aalborg> PEOPLE=FREE, IF(PEOPLE=CONSENT),GOVERNMENT=TRUE,ELSE(FALSE). LIST:(COMPLAINTS)
<kristian-aalborg> synes den er meget sød datoen i betragtning
<lars_t_h> ja
<kristian-aalborg> fra en twitter-konkurrence, men det giver jo næsten sig selv
<lars_t_h> AJenbo_, ved du hvordan man sætter dansk sproget tastatur med en terminal kommando, setxkb hedder den vist
<lars_t_h> link er fint
<lars_t_h> setxkbmap hedder den
<lars_t_h> tror jeg fant noget nyttigt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3907470&postcount=4 , og man kan gøre det både for sin terminal  og i sin xorg.conf
<AJenbo_> kristian-aalborg, jeg husker ikke præsis hvor det er man skal ligge .mo filerne (heller ikke altid samme sted alt efter program), men prøv at lave en søgning efter *.mo så skulle det være til at finde ud af.
<kristian-aalborg> AJenbo_, var lige ved at læse det her: http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/229187/30_days_with_ubuntu_linux_day_1.html
<kristian-aalborg> der er heldigvis en LXDE-bruger, der nok kan guide mig lidt igennem... ellers er jeg på herrens mark
<AJenbo_> Jeg tænker også meget på at lave en installations guide, muligvis som video
<AJenbo_> kristian-aalborg, tak for link ser ud som god læsning
<kristian-aalborg> det er det også
<kristian-aalborg> man bliver lidt pigefornærmet over hans fokus på desktop-lir og (manglende) synkrinisering af iphone
<kristian-aalborg> men jeg det er nok en del af kurven for de fleste
<kristian-aalborg> noget af kritikken er fuldt ud berettiget
<kristian-aalborg> I opened up my handy-dandy Ubuntu Software Center and typed Wine in the search field, and...WTF? There are 14 matching items that show up. Many of them are variations on 'Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer'. One has '(meta package)' at the end, another has '(dummy package)'. They each have a little sub-title like 'wine', or 'wine-gecko', or 'wine1.3-gecko'. Why isn't there just a single app clearly called 'Wine'?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-05
<AJenbo_> kristian-aalborg, ja jeg har det også lidt sådan med hans iTunes dag, tillykke du har identificeret at Linux har en lille markeds andel, det started du også serien med at nævne, get on with it!
<AJenbo_> kristian-aalborg, på den anden "Because you added a PPA without blinking"
<AJenbo_> Er sikker på han også kan finde rigtig mange version af MS Office hvis kan søger lidt på MS's hjemmeside ;)
<kristian-aalborg> AJenbo_, er du der stadig?
<AJenbo_> kristian-aalborg, nogle gange
<kristian-aalborg> kan man egentlig få nogle nyere / bedre filer med poedit
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<kristian-aalborg> altså til Ubuntu generelt... er der et par centrale filer, man kan hente et sted som er bedre end dem der er i de alm. repos?
<AJenbo_> kristian-aalborg, du kan jo hente filerne fra de enkelte pakkers udviklings træ, god jagt.
<AJenbo_> Hvis der ellers er nogen der tester oversættelserne i proposed så udkommer der kopdateringer hver 5 uge.
<kristian-aalborg> jeg tænkte mere på noget fra Ubuntu-dk folks hånd
<kristian-aalborg> ah, så er det vel ikke så slemt
<AJenbo_> vi arbejder direkte på ubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> synes faktisk også, det ser ret fornuftigt ud
<AJenbo_> er der noget bestemt du savner?
<kristian-aalborg> det her er lucid - kommer det også med deri?
<AJenbo_> ja, men jeg tror ikke der er nogen der tester dem pt.
<kristian-aalborg> har du et sted man kan få et overblik?
<AJenbo_> hvis du har lydt ville det være en stor hjælp
<kristian-aalborg> vil gerne hjælpe til, men nødigt hvis det er noget med at læse korrektur på 5000 siders dokumentation ;)
<AJenbo_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<AJenbo_> det er meget enkelt, du skal bare aktivere et software arkiv, installere opdateringerne som normalt og se om programmer på listen stadig virker
<AJenbo_> pt. er det 10.10 der er ved at blive tested
<AJenbo_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LucidLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<AJenbo_> der er kallenderen for hvornår det er 10.04 der bliver tested
<kristian-aalborg> ah
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kommer til at tænke på, at jeg ikke selv kører på dansk, så det er nok lidt svært at spotte fejlene
<kristian-aalborg> men jeg kan måske teste alligevel?
<kristian-aalborg> AJenbo_, du var på dansk Ubuntu nu?
<Ubuntubruger0> ssprgsml.. hvorfor ser min 11.04 dum ud med en menu i venstre side efter install
<Ubuntubruger0> anyone ?
<Ubuntubruger0> sprgsml: sover i ?
<Ubuntubruger6> Spørgsmål - Jeg har ikke særlig meget forstand på it, så håber nogle kan hjælpe mig :-) Hvad er der galt med min nye computer når den bliver smidt af internettet hele tiden. Tdc har fejlsøgt og kan ikke finde nogle fejl på min router eller kabler. Jeg kører med Linux Ubuntu
<pixiarvai> er det kun i firefox, eller sker det også i andre browsere
<Ubuntubruger6> Hm, Det et stykke tid siden jeg har brugt Firefox. Bruger pt. kun Crom da jeg syntes den er hurtigere og godt kan li dens søgefunktion
<Ubuntubruger6> Men jeg vil nu prøve at bruge Firefox og se om det gør nogen forskel.
<Ubuntubruger6> Men man skulle vil gerne kunne bruge Crom selvom man kører med Linux eller hvad?
<pixiarvai> jo da, og det virker også her
<Ubuntubruger6> Hm. Har du et forslag til hvad jeg kan undersøge?
<pixiarvai> ikke specielt, surf rundt og se om fejlen opstår under kørsel i FF . Det er mest for at vi kan udelukke en fejl i chrome, før vi starter med at spille dit netværk ad
<pixiarvai> slitte
<Ubuntubruger6> FF? Hjæææælp. Hvad er FF?
<pixiarvai> FireFox
<Ubuntubruger6> Ej hvor er jeg langsom. Sorry
<pixiarvai> hehe, jeg kunne også droppe forkortelser
<Ubuntubruger6> Det vil jeg gøre. Foreløbig tak for din hjælp. Jeg vender tilbage hvis problemer ikke forsvinder.
<pixiarvai> jeg har lige en guide
<Ubuntubruger6> Okay
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#20   punkt4 (den med kommandoen) vil tjekke dit netværk igennem. Du vil snadsynligvis ikke forstå ret meget af den, men hvis du fortsat har problemet, vil resultatet af den være guld værd under en fejlsøgning
<Ubuntubruger6> Eeeej lyder spændende. Håber jeg kan finde ud af det. Tak
<pixiarvai> så lidt
<pixiarvai> der er nok nogle netværksnørder i forum der kan hjælpe (hvis det stadigt er et problem). jeg forstår heller ikke det hele af den kommando :)
<Ubuntubruger6> Hehe. Jeg prøver.
<ahf> k
<ahf> ok
<ahf> gah
<Kvik> ahf, hehe
<pinnerup> Humm ... jeg opdager lige pludselig, at jeg har et bibliotek /.rpmdb i min rod - på en forholdsvist nyinstalleret natty. Er det ikke supermærkeligt?
<pinnerup> Jeg er ikke bekendt med, at jeg har leget med Red Hat-ting.
<cromag> er der noget i den ?
<pinnerup> Jeps, følgende filer: Basenames  __db.001  __db.002  __db.003  __db.004  Name  Packages  Providename
<cromag> siger mig intet..
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-06
<kristian-aalborg> er Ubuntu One godt?
<zonema> ?spørgsmål hvordan skal denne command pastes ind i bash? openssl req -new -x509 -nodes -days 1000 \          -key ca-key.pem -out ca-cert.pem  problemt er "\"!!!
<askhl> zonema, for mig ser det ud til at der ikke skal være nogen '\'
<askhl> og at de mange mellemrum kan undværes
<zonema> okay, jeg har set "\" brugt flere steder.. gud ved hvad den betyder.. prøver lige uden
<askhl> '\' er en 'undvigesekvens'.  Den tillader at man skriver tegn med speciel betydning.  F.eks. er \n ofte et linjeskift.
<askhl> mens \\ ofte giver tegnet '\'
<askhl> SÃ¥ det kan meget vel blive brugt rundt omkring
<zonema> okay, ja det kender jeg selvf fra kode.. vidste bare ikke at det betød det samme i bash..
<zonema> ohh, When a '\' character is shown at the end             of a command line, this '\' character             must be removed and the command lines entered all on a             single line.
<zonema> tak for hjælpen
 * kristian-aalborg er imponeret over Thunar... den kunne godt blive fast inventar
<dmcn> jeg har overvejet at smide xfce på netbooken og se hvordan det fungerer
<kristian-aalborg> hej dmcn
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har lige installeret Thunar... den kan jeg i hverfald sige god for
<kristian-aalborg> hvad med fluxbox? den ville være oplagt på en netbook IMO
<dmcn> pt kører den gnome uden problemer, så det er ikke performance jeg savner :)
<dmcn> bare... noget andet :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-07
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål - Hej der ude. Min computer vil pludselig ikke starte op... Den booter, men stopper så en masse funktioner og stahler herefter i opstarten og vil ikke fortsætte. Det er sket efter at jeg forsøgte, at sætte mit tv op til nivida
<Ubuntubruger0> Grafikkort via HDMI
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål - det var mig der spurgte lige før, kom til at logge ud :-/
<kristian-aalborg> er du der endnu, Ubuntubruger?
<kristian-aalborg> (det er i øvrigt kavt at man ikke længere får noget output i terminalen, når man starter.... det gør det alt for svært at se, hvad der er gal=
<kristian-aalborg> )
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, så installer debug-pakken til det program du checker
<MikeDK> samme pakkenavn men bare med et -dbg efter vidst nok
<kristian-aalborg> MikeDK, det var i forbindelse med det Ubuntubruger7 rapportede
<kristian-aalborg> *rapporterede
<kristian-aalborg> synes, grub ikke skulle være "quiet" som default, det er ret svært for n00bs at ændre på
<kristian-aalborg> jeg smutter
<MikeDK> aaaah, ja
<MikeDK> oki
<MikeDK> hygge
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-08
<Barnabas> hmm er der en fix måde at få djbdns til at sende dns opslag videre på et C name ?
<Barnabas> dvs hvis man hoster example.net og herpå eks foo.example.net så få dyret til at redelegere opslag til bar.example.net til en sekundær dns server (google 8.8.8.8)
<Barnabas> dvs hvis man hoster example.net og herpå eks foo.example.net så få dyret til at redelegere opslag til bar.example.net til en sekundær dns server (google 8.8.8.8)
<Barnabas> argh hvad sker der med den her chat client ..
<Barnabas> sorry
#ubuntu-dk 2011-07-09
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål  hvordan låser man en linie i Ooo calc, sådan at man kan scrolle ned i dok. og stadigt have linie 1 synlig ?
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej gutter . Jeg prøver at få installeret ubuntu via usb , men når jeg trykker at den skal installere ubuntu skriver den en masse skrift også skriver den fail. ? nogen ide ?
<pixiarvai> ja, bliv hængene til folk svare hehehe
<Ubuntubruger1> Findes der også en chat om Windows her på IRC (På dansk selfølgelig)
<Ubuntubruger1> ?
<cromag> hvaeh - er ipfw slet ikke med i natty ?
<pixiarvai> sjovt at spørge efter en windowskanal herinde hehe
<AJenbo> Freenode er begrænset til fri software emner :)
<pixiarvai> ok, jeg syntes heller ikke at jeg havde hørt om en sådan kanal
<Ubuntubruger1> Godaften
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg skal til at installer et bilanlæg i bilen, og har tænkt mig at bruge min ps3 som computer, også faldt jeg over ubuntu for første gang igår..
<Ubuntubruger1> så nu har jeg et pr. spørgsmål, håber der er nogen der har tid og lyst til at svare..
<Ubuntubruger1> 1: Kan man tilslutte en ps3 med ubuntu til en 7" touch skærm ?
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger1, burde man jo sagtens kunne, spørgsmålet er bare om hvor meget konfiguration der skal laves for at få det til at køre
<Ubuntubruger1> ups
<Ubuntubruger1> glemte "?spørgsmål"
<MikeDK> lyder som et interessant projekt du har gang i, har nemlig selv gået og tænkt over noget i samme stil
<Ubuntubruger1> Okay, jeg har ikke særlig stor bekendskab til linux, og læste om ubuntu for første gang igår..
<Ubuntubruger1> Så umiddelbart er jeg lidt på bare bund :P
<Ubuntubruger1> Det lyder måske lidt kompliceret, men det er en måde at spare penge, så man ikke skal ud og købe en CarPC til en 4-5K
<MikeDK> heh præcis
<Ubuntubruger1> Det med at indbygge skærmen i bilens instrumentbord, kabler osv, har jeg styr på.. men det er opsætningen af maskinen som vil volde problemer som jeg umiddelbart ser det..
<Ubuntubruger1> Har godt nok læst på hjemmesiden at man kan få hjælp i disse grupper i århus og kbh men at de holder sommerferie..
<MikeDK> yep, det vigtigste er at få styr på opsætningen før man retter instrumentbordet til, så man ikke pludselig står med noget hardware som ikke kan sættes op som man vil ha det
<Ubuntubruger1> Jarh nemlig.. har nemlig heller ikke været ude og købe en skærm endnu da jeg er i tvivl om det overhovedet kan fungere sammen..
<Ubuntubruger1> Men for at det skal se "ordentlig" ud i min bil, så kan jeg installer en skærm som er max 7"
<Ubuntubruger1> og vil helst have at det er en touch så jeg er fri for at indbygge et mini tastetur og mus andre steder
<MikeDK> jeg ville nok lave nogle søgninger på forskellige skærme der kan bruges til projektet, og så finde ud af om den opsætning man har tænkt sig kan fungere sammen med den hardware i ps3'ern
<MikeDK> lyder meget fornuftigt
<MikeDK> hvilken bilmodel er det du skal installere det i?
<Ubuntubruger1> En peugeot 406 fra 2001
<MikeDK> k
<Ubuntubruger1> Den har sådan en stor clam carion cdafspiller nu, den vil jeg hive ud, købe en 1din ramme, også bygge en 7" skærm ind i den..
<MikeDK> k
<Ubuntubruger1> Har set noget lignende i en anden bil.. og ved at det kan lade sig gøre hvis man ofre pengene på en CarPC..
<Ubuntubruger1> Men har en ps3 til at ligge som jeg ikke rigtig bruger til noget..
<Ubuntubruger1> så tænkte at jeg ligeså godt kunne få den udnyttet på en god måde ..
<MikeDK> yeps, lyder som en god idé
<Ubuntubruger1> :)
<Ubuntubruger1> Men hvis du går og leger med ideen også , så sku vi da næsten sparre omkring dette..
<MikeDK> heh blive bare ikke lige pt, mangler lige en bil at lave det på :-)
<Ubuntubruger1> hehe.. ja okai fair nok..
<MikeDK> legede en del med tanken da jeg havde min Corsa Sport 93'
<Ubuntubruger1> Okai :) nice
<Ubuntubruger1> Men du kender vel ikke tilfældigt nogen fra Aalborg, som kunne være interesseret i at hjælpe med sådan noget.. og jeg skal gerne nok smide nogen penge for hjælpen.
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> nej ikke lige
<Ubuntubruger1> Narj okay :/
<Ubuntubruger1> øv :)
<MikeDK> men du må meget gerne slå et smut herind engang imellem med info om hvor langt du er nået eller hvis der er andet der kan hjælpes med
<Ubuntubruger1> Jamen det vil jeg gøre :) og tak for det og snakken..
<MikeDK> men ellers blir gerne hængende her i nogle timer, det KAN være der pludselig er nogen der har noget du kan bruge
<Ubuntubruger1> Ja vil da lige lade computeren stå, men tror måske også jeg sku tage og prøve og oprette en tråd i forumet..
<Ubuntubruger1> er godt nok ikke medlem eller noget, men det må jeg lige se på..
<MikeDK> så er det bare at få registreret et login på forummet, så ka du sikkert få hjælp der
<Ubuntubruger1> Skal lige ud og gå en tur med hunden, så gør jeg det.. Folk er velkommen til at skrive hvis de har nogen ideer til hvad jeg kan gør :)
<Ubuntubruger1> back
<Ubuntubruger1> nogen online?
<Ubuntubruger1> -eller retter, tilstede?
<Ubuntubruger1> "?spørgsmål"  Har lige læst at der ikke er kodet touch funktion ind i  PS3 FW.. så nu under jeg mig over om det er kodet ind i ubuntu? for hvis det er så burde mit "problem" være løst......
<Ubuntubruger1> :D
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-02
<Zta1> Det er svært at se behovet for både en #ubuntu-dk og #ubuntu-dk-snak =)
<Zta1> Ville begge kanaler ikke drage fordel af at blive slået sammen til #ubuntu-dk?
<Zta1> Jeg kan ikke se, at det skulle skade; der er så lidt aktivitet på #ubuntu-dk, så det er sandsynligt, at det bliver forstyrret med udenomssnak.
<Zta1> Min forventning er, at hvis vi trækker sniksnakken fra #ubuntu-dk-snak herind, så ville flere blive engageret (der er sjovt nok flere på #ubuntu-dk end på #ubuntu-dk-snak) og kanalen ville blive mere social og dermed bedre.
<[dmp]> Zta1: Jeg tror vi skal tage den snak i #ubuntu-dk-moede, så vi ikke kommer offtopic.. :-) Tror du har helt ret. Alle kanaler burde slås sammen. Når der så var møde kunne man bruge +m hvis der er problemer med støj.
<Zta1> Mjah, #ubuntu-dk-moede er ok at have separat; +m ville blokkere for folk, der rent faktisk sad og havde et problem.
<Zta1> ...mens der var møde.
<[dmp]> det var også kun, hvis der var (for) meget støj. Tror der hurtigt vil blive skabt en naturlig interesse / debat om de emner mødet vedrører, hvis folk sidder og snakker.
<[dmp]> jeg har tit siddet online, men bare ikke holdt øje med -moede, fordi den altid er død 99% af tiden. Det giver, imho, mere mening at slå det hele sammen.. og så dele op, hvis der bliver problemer.
<[dmp]> men altså, det er ikke et must. At droppe -snak er jo stadig en god retning at gå.
<Zta1> Jep, du har nok ret.   Hvis man under mødet rettede topic til *** SSHHHHHH!! Der er møde på kanalen.  Du er velkommen til at kigge med, men hvis du har problemer, så gå venligst til #ubuntu-dk-tmp ***
<Zta1> Jeg synes den eneste aktivitet, der er herinde, er en forvirret UbuntubrugerN der kommer sporadisk og er herinde ad minutter gangen; der er lidt mere stabilitet og ganske lidt mere gang i den på #ubuntu-dk-snak.
<[dmp]> det må jo være i foreningens interesse at få flere aktive folk. En start var jo at eksponerer flere folk for, at der rent fkatisk er en forening
<Zta1> Desuden er hele ideen om at lave en eksplicit og separat IRC-kanal til snak misforstået imho =)
<Zta1> Forening eller ej; jeg er mere interesseret i et aktivt fællesskab.
<[dmp]> Det er lidt det samme problem når folk laver fora på nettet.. Så indeler man det i 27 forskellige emner, hvor de enkelte har 0-1 tråd. Så hellere gå den anden vej. Del op, når det bliver et problem.
<Zta1> Det er en helt klassisk fejl at overdesigne på forkant =)
<[dmp]> hmm,  jeg ved faktisk ikke om foreningen "ejer"/administrerer disse kanaler..
<[dmp]> Yup :)
<Zta1> Det er skam værdsat hvis nogen gider adminstrere kanalerne.
<Zta1> Men de traditionelle sniksnakkanaler på IRC (som jeg kender) er efterhånden døde; der sidder folk (ligesom her), men der sker sjældent noget.  Jeg synes man burde forsøge at samle de folk, der er tilbage, og få pustet lidt liv i gløderne.
<Zta1> Særligt når vi ikke er længere frahinanden end #ubuntu-dk og #ubuntu-dk-snak; det kan blive lidt mere vanskeligt at få #linux.dk herind, endsige #redhat-loverz.dk, #freebsdliberationarmy.dk, etc..
<Zta1> Jeg må løbe.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-03
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej min computer starter kun ubuntu op, når usben er i hvorfor?
<DanielSP> Det er muligvis fordi at du kører Ubuntu fra USB'en??
<DanielSP> Hvis du vil have det installeret på din computer, kan du vælge "installer ubuntu", lige når den booter fra USB'en. Ellers kan du også installere det, når du er inde i Ubuntu. :)
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej Ubuntu starter ikke op uden USB pen (install) sidder i, hvad kan jeg gøre for at løse det?
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Hej Ubuntu starter ikke op uden USB pen (install) sidder i, hvad kan jeg gøre for at løse det?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-07-05
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej alle. jeg er ganske ny i Ubuntu.... Kan man bruge alle programmer, som jeg normalt bruger i windows???
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål --------Hej alle. jeg er ganske ny i Ubuntu.... Kan man bruge alle programmer, som jeg normalt bruger i windows???
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger6: Nej, det kan du ikke.
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger6: nogle programmer findes i en linux/ubuntu udgave. Andre programmer maa du finde et alternativt til
<Ubuntubruger3> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger3> er der nogen her?
<Ubuntubruger3> ?mounting ntfs i xbmc
#ubuntu-dk 2013-07-01
<Martinjo84> Hi :D
#ubuntu-dk 2013-07-07
<Ubuntubruger3> aften
<DYSW> davs
#ubuntu-dk 2014-07-02
<Ubuntubruger4> "?spørgsmål" nogen herinde der har erfaring med Fedora 20?
<Ubuntubruger0> "?spørgsmål"
<Ubuntubruger0> "?spørgsmål"hvad ubuntu skal jeg vælg til min pc
#ubuntu-dk 2016-07-04
<secret> hej :)
<mads-> secret: howdy
<secret> arc theme er nice på ubuntu 16 lts
<mads-> secret: Er Ubuntu 16 lts godt?
<secret> mads-: ja
#ubuntu-dk 2016-07-05
<secret> hey drenge
<secret> har et spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2017-07-06
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej ;-) (Jeg er forholdsvis ny ubuntu bruger) Er der nogen som har erfaring for, om det er bedst at installere ubuntu på engelsk og efterfølgende vælge dansk keyborad layout, da jeg ikke ønsker at div programmer skifter fra engelsk til dansk i de interne program menuer?
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål - Hej ;-) (Jeg er forholdsvis ny ubuntu bruger) Er der nogen som har erfaring for, om det er bedst at installere ubuntu på engelsk og efterfølgende vælge dansk keyborad layout, da jeg ikke ønsker at div programmer skifter fra engelsk til dansk i de interne program menuer?
<Cybergeek> jojo
#ubuntu-dk 2018-07-07
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej, min profil er ikke aktiv, jeg kan ikke finde boardmember for at gøre min profil aktiv, hvad gør jeg ??
